# Power supply problem



## noob (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Few days back my Corsair VX550 went kaput and I sent it for RMA to Kizen Mumbai. Yesterday I got a brand new PSU from them however, it is VS550. They told that VX550 is now discontinued.

Is this PSU OK for my system in signature ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2013)

quality wise VS series is lower than VX series but power wise it is more than enough for your system.


----------



## noob (Nov 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> quality wise VS series is lower than VX series but power wise it is more than enough for your system.



Do you think that if I argue with call center on this point, they will provide me with a similar quality product ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

You can ask for Corsair CX500M (semi-modular) which is a bit good than VS550.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

atleast bargain for gs600. VS series is of low quality compared to superior vx550. Dont settle with VS. Ask them to provide equal or better value product, not a low quality psu than the current one.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

Talk to them and get GS 600w

No to CX and VS


----------

